# New babies on their way



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thought I would share with everyone that we just found out today when we went to the vets that we are expecting four babies, here in the next week or so.
How many Boys and Girls do you think we will have?

I would like to ask for help with a theme of names for the puppies. I am at a complete loss with this litter. 
We had thought about a spring theme, then we thought of "luck" names since they should be born around St Patricks, and we also thought about past dancers such as Ginger Rodgers and Fred Astaire.
Nothing seems to be hitting us yet:brick: so I thought that some of our very imaginative forum friends would be able to help us out with our dilemma :biggrin1:

So, what are some fun name ideas? And for which gender? 



Thank you for any and all help, you guys are awesome eace:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:whoo: new puppies! I think there will be 3 girls, 1 boy. How about some spring flower names? I'm sure Missy and other creative members will have long lists of great names for you in no time! Keep us posted please and good luck!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah!!! :clap2:
Congrats on the babies!!!
I say 2 of each.
I would go with something Eastery, like
Bunny names. Bugs Bunny, Peter Cotton Tail, etc...
Silly I know, but a thought.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was going to say 2 and 2 also, but I'll say 3 boys, 1 girl. For a theme, how about Greek mythology, or famous couples if it is 2 and 2.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

3 boys and 1 sweet girl...litter names...mmmm have to think of that.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

pjewel said:


> I was going to say 2 and 2 also, but I'll say 3 boys, 1 girl. For a theme, how about Greek mythology, or famous couples if it is 2 and 2.


Geri,
What are some of your thought as to the famous couples??


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

WHOOHOOO New babies.  That's so exciting. Only a week away? wow... That's so quick!!! I like sunny names too. Lexi, Mazie, Lilly, and Blue
Famous couples??? Brad/Angelina Jim/Jennifer (Jim Carery, Jennifer Aniston)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Geri,
> What are some of your thought as to the famous couples??


There are many, but Tristan and Isolde, Marc Antony & Cleopatra, Samson & Delilah, Marie Antoinette and Louis (XVI), David & Bathsheba come to mind quickly.

Then of course if you had more boys, you could have David and Goliath,


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll guess 2 girls, 2 boys. As for a theme for the litter, how about cocktails? Cosmo, Mojito, Sazerac and Brandy?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting! Congrats! I will say 3 boys, 1 girl. As far as names, I like Luck type names or Irish names for St. Patty's day.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I won't guess, but I'll tell you a story. My oldest son was due 2/20 and by 3/1 I was seeing the doctor 2 times per week for non-stress tests. I went to the doctor on 3/17 and my test was normal. My doc said "I don't know when this baby will be born, but go across the stree and have a green beer!" (This was 1983 so the rules were a bit different.) I had 4 sips of a green beer and went into labor. Although my baby was not born until 3/18 my Michale became Patrick.

Fun St. Patty's names: Patrick, Danny, Guiness, Lucky, Dublin, Rocky (Shamrock) for a boy and Clover, Patty, Connie ( Leprechaun), Pinch, and rainbow for a girl.

Have fun and remember the pictures!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great story, Cheryl!

Congrats on the upcoming puppies! So cool. I love Irish/Celtic names, but also love sweets/food names, such as Butterscotch, Vanilla, Tootsie Roll, Tiramisu, Capuccino, Jelly Bean.... 

I'm going to guess 3 boys and 1 girl.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations Heather - I'm going to go against the grain and say all boys just to be a brat. I love everyone's name suggestions, especially Pinch and Rainbow.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

3 boys and 1 girl
Theme--"Marching songs"?:biggrin1:


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Names*

My guess is three girls and a boy and for names:

Cache's Dashing Prince Charming AKA "Dash"- isn't that a great name for a RLH puppy?

Cache's Princess Ariel, Princess Belle, and Princess Jasmine


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

These are all great guys keep'em coming  
Sharon I love it you already picked out their registered names too eace:

I am writing all of these ideas down and I will let everyone know the out come (of course after the little dears are here :biggrin1


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I am 100 percent Irish, so when I was pregnant with my son eight years ago, and due on the 20th of March I was told by all members of my family, including my mother, that I was absolutely not allowed to have my baby on St. Patrick's day. Having a birthday on this "holy family day" would totally conflict with their celebrations, they said.

I had my lovely boy, Sage Patrick James at 11:56 p.m. on March 16th, just four minutes before St. Paddy's day! 

In honor of this lovely time, I vote for an Irish Pub Theme of Ales of Ireland: Murphy, Kilkenny, Beamish, and of course, Guinness. You can call all the pups "brewsky," for short!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am saying 3 boys and 1 girl! And I say go for green- Clover, Lucky, Patty (the girl!), and Blarney. Congrats Heather 

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amy, my fiance's family is Irish too and he was born on St. Patrick's day! However, his older brother was already named Patrick so he was named Spencer instead. LOL.

Interestingly enough, he doesn't drink and never has. Just a personal choice. He gets a lot of people making fun of him on his birthday since it's the biggest drinking day of the year and he won't touch alcohol. Personally, this makes me really happy because at 300+ pounds, there is no way that I'm carrying him home drunk.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congrats on the upcoming babes! I vote for Posh's idea!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Posh I love your suggestions! : *"In honor of this lovely time, I vote for an Irish Pub Theme of Ales of Ireland: Murphy, Kilkenny, Beamish, and of course, Guinness. You can call all the pups "brewsky," for short! "*

Phew! You just made it under the wire with your firstborn. Too funny! lol


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your upcoming litter! How exciting!!!

I think it'll be 3 girls and 1 boy.

I like everyone's idea's for litter names.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm scrapping my name suggestions...I like Amy's way better. How cute is Guinness??


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Irish names all the way, I agree. There have been some great suggestion. I can't wait to see the babies. 

Heather, what color was Cher as a baby? From what I understand Toby may end up looking like her as he gets older so I'm just curious. She's so pretty.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah more babies!!! Congrats.
I say all girls. As far as names go, I can't help you. I have yet to figure out a theme or names for my litter, so I may borrow any good ones LOL.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Any word on the babies?!?!?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Not yet, though she is getting very insecure. Any day now :becky:
I will be sure to post the moment they are here.reggers: until then we are just giving lots of belly rubs :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Any decision on the names yet??


----------

